# ILF Quivers, what are you using???



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I like using a strap on thunderhorn boa


----------



## cecil2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a titespot on my dalaa.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Cwilder said:


> I like using a strap on thunderhorn boa


I use the same!


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a couple of EFA 4-arrow quivers and an Alpine Soft Loc 3-arrow. I mostly use a mini cat quiver, though


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

All depends on how many arrows I think I need. If I'm hunting deer at my own camp, I usually just use my Kwikee Kwik-3 with 2 broad heads and a small game tip.









If I'm hunting somewhere else, I use my Great Northern strap on, with 4 broad heads and a small game tip.









Either way, I take it off and hang it up once I'm in stand.

KPC


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I really like kwikee kwivers. What I used on a Titan 2. Some great guys at kwikee also!


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

My Thunderhorn strap-on Lynx comes on and off quickly, moves readily between bows, and holds up to 5 arrows. Brian


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Three arrow kwikee or Thunderhorn mini boa.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

Great Northern limb bolt QD.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a Soft-loc five arrow, but remove it when in the stand. However it is still quiet if you shoot with the quiver attached.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/alpine-soft-loc-5-arrow-quiver.html


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

Those of you who use strap on quivers, do you always put them on the limbs as close to the riser as possible?


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah Gun, I run em right up against the riser


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

I set my straps up so they are 1/2 inch from the riser. Brian


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I have the one Bob Morrison sells and strap it right on the riser on the outside of the limb bolts. My bow shoots the same- quiver/no quiver


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

EFA quivers


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Belly mounted bolt on Thunderhorn.
















ILF limbs generally have a very short wedge to fade, so when I used strap on quivers I went around the riser between the bolt & fittings.

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GEREP said:


> All depends on how many arrows I think I need. If I'm hunting deer at my own camp, I usually just use my Kwikee Kwik-3 with 2 broad heads and a small game tip.
> 
> View attachment 2180380
> 
> ...


I'm the same as Kevin 

GN's or custom Kwikee 

Except I leave quiver on


----------



## Stykshooter (Aug 2, 2007)

Strap on Thunderhorn Boa on my wood risers, Tite Spot on my Titans.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Titespots for me.

Dewayne Martin


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Big Jim strap on 5 arrow 2 piece on both of my ILF's.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Thunderhorne strap-on Boas on my Titan I and Dryad Epic . Both on the limbs up against the riser


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

JParanee said:


> I'm the same as Kevin
> 
> GN's or custom Kwikee
> 
> Except I leave quiver on


Would you mind sharing more details about your custom kwikee? I only know of the models they sell on their site. I'm curious.


----------

